# animal crossing wild world how to get nookingtons without a friend or



## kokopow (Aug 12, 2008)

how do you get nookingtons without frend or a second ds.
(my map edit doesn't have option to upgrade it)


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 12, 2008)

Wrong section. There's a forum specifically for this type of question.


And just go exchange friendcodes with someone nicer than me who will help you with this.


----------

